# Cigar **** Rider Style



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

....Sublime.....


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

now thats good stuff right there!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Now thats the way to spend an evening!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Thats what I call kickin back and chillin!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow your fingering that cigar real good:biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Now that's the life!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I"M HARD!!!:brick:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Makes me sick, he's got like a professional photographer and a hand, wine, fire, makeup artist on staff


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

OK, I know there is a lot a hype around the FF OpusX, but man oh man...what a cigar. Pure heaven to roll. Thank you, God!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

canney said:


> Makes me sick, he's got like a professional photographer and a hand, wine, fire, makeup artist on staff


...Champagne...


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Is that a lady's hand holding that cigar :biggrin:

Nice looking evening, John. I'm sure it's a little chilly over there


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats the life!!!!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice looking evening! How did the Champagne go with the opus X, it seems like an interesting combination.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

The champagne is nice and dry the way I like it. The OpusX is pure heaven.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

You are living well John - an inspiration to all!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice photography. Nice glass of champers, a roaring fire, and oh yeah... that Opus X. Not a bad way to spend the evening there JR!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome way to spend a night!!!


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

aaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Is that a lady's hand holding that cigar :biggrin:


I hope not, look at all the hair on the arm! :huh_oh:


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

damn john.. thats like elegant and everything..


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

That right there is enough to make a man jealous. And I thought I was livin' it up tonight in my 62 degree garage with a Tat Reserva J21 and a rum & coke.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like an awesome evening John!!


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

You've got an awesome place John.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Already told you live in an awesome place John, I remark it now  I'm not a fan of champagne but hell thats a nice pict!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing John. Man, smoking an Opus in the house with a fire blazing and Champagne flowing. Damn good stuff right there! 

CD


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nothing like Rider Pron...Good stuff right there.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I know cigar **** when I see it....but I just can't describe it!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

John when are you gonna invite me over for a smoke on one of these cold winter nights?


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I can almost taste the champagne and smell the smoke.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Scoop said:


> I can almost taste the champagne and smell the smoke.


Can you picture John sitting in his chair in his boxers cause he "just wants to feel sexy" tonight too?


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Three words come to mind for that pic...

Life is good!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Can you picture John sitting in his chair in his boxers cause he "just wants to feel sexy" tonight too?


Nope.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Nope.


Cmon, don't be bashfull!!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Cmon, don't be bashfull!!!!


LOL, Why did you?


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks good....


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Quite the even burn--

Fireplace looks sweet--

Hey whats your other hand doing???-Is that the **** part- LOL


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

nice smoke john

by the way, john is a tighty ****** kind of guy or underroos kind of guy.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

John, Thanks for sharing. Life's finest moments shared on Cigar Live. Flint


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice John.


----------

